# g++ Problem



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi wenn ich ein Programm kompiliert habe und es dann starten will kommt die meldung, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe.
Wenn ich es als root versuchen will kommt das selbe :-/
Ich hab nur nen ganz einfaches c++ Programm compiliert wo einfach Hello World ausgegeben wird.
Kann mir da wer helfen? ( das x attribut ist gegeben )


----------



## qtux (23. Oktober 2003)

bist du dir sicher das das auch der user der datei bist ? also rechtemäßig, mach einfach in dem verzeichnis wo deine datei liegt "ls -all"  dann siehst du es !


----------



## js-mueller (24. Oktober 2003)

Ja bin ich, aber nichtmal root kann es ausführen


----------



## js-mueller (26. Oktober 2003)

kann mir keiner bei meinem g++ problem helfen?


----------



## JoelH (26. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

root kann eigentlich alles ausführen, ist das compilierte Programm denn auch ausführbar ansicht. Wie sieht es denn mit den rechten aus ?


> [root@joels root]# ls -l
> insgesamt 69868
> -rwxr-xr--    1 root     root          176  7. Apr 2003  weiterleiten.sh



Was stht da bei deinem Programm ?


----------



## js-mueller (26. Oktober 2003)

Das sieht so aus 



> -rwxrwxr-x    1 root     users       12520 2003-10-02 07:21 test


----------



## JoelH (26. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

und 


> [root@joels root]# ./test



geht nicht ?


----------



## js-mueller (26. Oktober 2003)

nein das geht nicht


----------



## JoelH (26. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

das ist wirklich seltsam und dürfte so nicht vorkommen.


----------



## js-mueller (27. Oktober 2003)

Daswegen frag ich ja, ob jemand weiss wie ich es wegbekommen könnt ;-/

edit:

Ich glaub ich hab den Fehler gefunden.
Also ich habe ja meinen Entwicklungsordner auf einer fat32 partition.
Von dieser kann ich auch nicht die rechte ändern, also von root auf meinen normalen namen.
Wenn ich jetzt die "test" datei in mein home verzeichniss kopiere, kann ich es ganz normal ausführen.

Was muss ich tun, damit ich /Daten ( die fat32 partition) "normal" hinbekomme. Vll sogar nen anderen eigentümer geben.
Ich kann auf der gesamten partition keine eigentümer verändern, nicht mal von einer einzelnen datei.
Aber ansonsten schreiben und lesen kann ich von der platte, teste und bilder z.B.


edit2:

so sehn die rechte der partionon mit "dir" aus



> drwxrwxr-x   15 root     users       32768 1970-01-01 01:00 Daten


----------



## melmager (27. Oktober 2003)

OK da fat kein Rechtesystem kennt muss Linux da ein User und Group für alle Dateien dazumogeln

sprich das kann man nur generell ändern spich alle dateien ghören einem user und einer gruppe

beim mounten von fat kannst du angeben welcher User und welche gruppe die dateien haben sollen

als info

man mount - siehe fat

uid=500 gid=100 z.b bedeutet im normal fall group useres und user mit der id 500 (der erste der
angelegt wurde)


----------

